# Shelby Flying Cloud



## GMANHOUSTON (Feb 11, 2013)

I found this bike on Craigslist in the Exton PA area. It looks to be original and unmolested for the most part but I am not sure. I am skeptical of the chainring. I believe it may be a 1941 but also unsure. The rear rack and the chaingurad were definately painted with a brush from what i can see. 
Can anyone shed some knowledge on what I have here. What kind of fender light is it suppose to have? 
Thanks!


----------



## widpanic02 (Feb 11, 2013)

*!*

I believe that's definitely a postwar shelby! I would say between 51-54.


----------



## izee2 (Feb 12, 2013)

*Shelby....Strat-o-line*

I agree that the Bike is from 51-53. I believe that the model was called a Strat-O-line. The chainring is correct for the bike.  It came with either a Shelby Biscuit style headlight or a Delta Winner headlight. 

Enjoy
Tom


----------



## slick (Feb 12, 2013)

Great looking bike but i agree, the chainring is wrong i'm pretty sure. Throw some wheels on and ride it!


----------



## izee2 (Feb 13, 2013)

The Chainring was used by Shelby. It was mostly used on the 24" bikes and some limited 26" models. There are several pics showing different models using that ring in the book by John Polizzi  "Newsletter by John presents Shelby Bicycles". What ya have is all Shelby.
Have Fun
Tom


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 13, 2013)

Shelby must have run a pretty lose ship, more than any other manufacturer they seem to have just built their bikes with whatever parts they could scrounge.  It makes for some fun variety for us collectors.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Feb 13, 2013)

*GMANHOUSTON-Shelby*

I'm glad someone finally bought the Shelby. I was going to drive over and get it several times, but I always got side tracked.
 Looks like it could have a lot of potential, and if I remember, the price was very reasonable.
 Good luck..............Wayne


----------



## Euphman06 (Feb 15, 2013)

I was going to buy it too...lol. Had the guy down to $130 for it, but for some reason didn't pop on it.


----------



## GMANHOUSTON (Mar 29, 2013)

thanks for all the feedback! yep other than wheels and tires the bike is pretty much all there and I think after futher inspection, your input and my own research.. its all original. That wald sprocket had me thrown for a loop. I feel like I got a good deal and landed a good contact. The guy who sold it to me is retired and does alot of picking int the PA area, every once in awhile he finds bikes and will place them on craigslist. I have asked him to shoot me an email of his finds before he does that. I am hoping he comes across a Hiawatha Arrow or Shelby airflow soon.. hahahah


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 30, 2013)

I'd try to find a "turbine" sprocket and a biscuit light.

There was one on eBay recently......?


----------



## slick (Mar 30, 2013)

BTW since you are a Shelby owner, you have become an honorary member of "Team Shelby". Shirts will be made soon. Please post pictures of the bike when you finish it. Love the original paint.


----------



## GMANHOUSTON (Mar 30, 2013)

slick said:


> BTW since you are a Shelby owner, you have become an honorary member of "Team Shelby". Shirts will be made soon. Please post pictures of the bike when you finish it. Love the original paint.




Awesome!! This my second Shelby so I'll need two shirts!!


----------

